# Helicopter Fly Overs



## cfh0636 (Jul 28, 2008)

Is there a way to make your grow room infared proof so in the event of a fly over there is no way to detect it? I realize that it may sound paranoid or whatever I don't care what reasoning is behind it. lol I just want to know if there is a way and how to do it.


----------



## growdammit (Jul 28, 2008)

Insulation, and there is a product I have heard of out there but cant remember where I saw it.  Dont worry too much if your room is vented and getting enough air... and is not on a massive scale I wouldnt sweat it much.  If the top is so hot you can feel real heat on your hand, its probably too hot for your babies to grow!  Keep a dead space between the roof and your gro space to dissipate heat.  Insulate the ceiling of your roof (if that makes sense).  Run fans to transmit heat all about,,,,, lotsa stuff you can do


----------



## Geter-D1 (Jul 28, 2008)

lots and lots and lots and lots of insulation   lol lol:hubba: seriously have no idea but my guess would be insulation to keep the extra heat signature down ...    my best guess  ....


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Jul 28, 2008)

Vent your lights into an internal room of your house. Put your grow op in the basement as to avoid the hot roof problems. Use IR Block film on all external walls if your super paranoid, at the least use the IR Block on the windows.\ (if ANY)

By using a basement room your room is insulated by the concrete and dirt. By venting the hot air from the lamps into another internal room in the house, hot air will not escape and your home will have no abnormal heat signature at all.


----------



## Megatron (Jul 29, 2008)

Just dig a dry well and use 850cfm can fans 1 per 1k light. I have a temp difference of 3-5 degrees on the back side of the hood. the glass registers at 98.9 degrees. My roof is the same temp. everywhere I point my gun..  I use a Snap-on infrared temp finder (the best you can buy.. well for 350.00)
The temp at the dry well top is the same as all the grass around it.


----------



## Fadeux (Jul 29, 2008)

Get ahold of Barry Coopers DVD "Never Get Busted Again."

Barry is an ex-nartcotics agent who turned to our side and released a couple dvds on the tactics cops use. You are talking about FLIR. FLIR (Forward Looking Infrared Radar) cannot see THROUGH anything, only the external heat. If you vent your growroom through your dryer vent, it will only look like you are drying clothes. Its illegal for a cop to use FLIR on your house without a warrent, but they do it every day.


----------



## The Toker (Jul 29, 2008)

Icynene is a spray expansion foam insulation that covers everything, its like putting a shell around your house. When a radar gun is shot the is no heat signature coming from behind the insulation. I had my house built this way and it is amazing stuff. I don't know if it could be put into an existing house.

here is a link
http://www.icynene.com/

:ccc:The Toker:ccc:


----------



## gcarlin_818 (Aug 1, 2008)

Watercooled Reflectors.........


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 9, 2008)

i think thats what it is called, i read about it and made a couple notes.:hubba:


----------



## Fadeux (Aug 9, 2008)

cfh0636 said:
			
		

> Is there a way to make your grow room infared proof so in the event of a fly over there is no way to detect it? I realize that it may sound paranoid or whatever I don't care what reasoning is behind it. lol I just want to know if there is a way and how to do it.



Ill add, the only way to actually "Infrared proof" it is to eliminate the heat from showing up on the surfaces. Imagine taking an Ice cold soda, and wrapping it in a foil that made the outside feel room temperature, but the soda was still ice cold inside. If you have a foil or a textile that can do that, you have something that might beat infrared. 

The only real way to beat infrared is to vent properly. It can cost more, but there's no magic foil that can do it. Vent downward, and concentrate it on the way out. If you have a basement or crawlspace, vent into there. The ground will absorb the heat signature.  Otherwise a dryer vent is a fantastic outlet. Yeah, it looks suspicious to be drying clothes 18 hours a day, but cops using it illegally, dont look at a single house for 18 hours. 20-30 minutes tops, and then move on. And thats only if the place seems suspicious for some other reason. otherwise its just a glance.


----------



## growdammit (Aug 11, 2008)

Another good thing to do is plan your room around rooms that already have heat signatures... if basement grow, hang lights under where hot water heater are on floor above or over laundry room in attic.  Kitchen... etc.  Any room that already has a heat signature is a good bet to try to blend in with.


----------



## IllusionalFate (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm extremely confused. Every single household has heat-producing appliances, why would the presence of heat alarm law enforcement?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2008)

for real i dont think most people understand that lets say a window ac unit puts out more energy then a 1000 watt grow light and 2 big cooling fans, my lil cheapo ac unit runs 1250 watts, and am able to cool my 600 hps to room temp so yeah like illusion said im confused also.


----------



## growdammit (Aug 11, 2008)

Concentrated heat that is abnormal to what law enforcement considers normal for a "normal" household.  Most heat produced in a "normal" house does not rise to far above or below the rest of the house.  When law enforcement flies over and someone is running 4 1,000W MH's and no fans or devices to dissipate that heat, they would view that as abnormal.  I run kerosene heaters in the winter, I wonder what they look like on infared.

Its the specifically higher heat signature of a certain area that raises eyebrows I suppose, but since I have never flown a helicopter over houses I couldnt tell you exactly only speculate on previous readings of the subject.  I have also read that MJ alone produces a higher heat than other plants and they can detect them outside standing out from other plants.  Which makes sense since in order for a plant to grow at rates say "old hippies" outdoor ladies grow energy creates a heat signature.


----------



## growdammit (Aug 11, 2008)

If you are able to cool or vent the heat signature produced by a light system or some other source that is generating energy and producing heat, you are not showing up from what I know.  But if their system is advanced enough, they could see not only the light, but the signature left by each plant growing.  That is scary and a waste of my tax dollars IMHO.

I think if you have a small personal operation going you have nothing to worry about, it is the wharehouse grows they are after.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2008)

the signature left by each plant growing ughhh where did you read this i want to read exact website. first off cops cant use infared cameras to detect grow houses it was decided in court its unlawful or something, second that ouwld mean they could use it to find outdoor gardens and i dont think infared works for outdoor plants. i thnk its the heat from the ballast lights and outtake they pick up when they "use" infared.


----------



## 420FREEDOM (Aug 11, 2008)

I saw it on the news. The helicopters use this infrared night vision stuff, they can see through houses. If theres a ton of heat in one room, the room will glow,  they can see bodies as well, their cameras tell the difference in heat signatures.   You can use IR  block  from almost any hydro dealer,  it blocks the heat and camera  equipment from being detected. I looked into it once and it was like a $ thousand or two for a small bedroom.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2008)

or you can invest in proper ventilation and they cant use it without a proper search warrant.


----------



## growdammit (Aug 11, 2008)

I agree 100% on the legalities of it all.  I heard a long time ago that MJ puts out more heat than other plants growing in a northern hemisphere do.  I will see what I can find about the subject... I would love to debunk it as I have always sweated every time I hear a helicopter and have outdoor ladies going.  EVEN the few that I grow.  ANYONE got any more info on heat and ur plant?  Anyway, I think the jist of this whole thread comes down to proper ventilation and climate control to match the rest of the household and not looking abnormal is the best answer.


----------



## growdammit (Aug 12, 2008)

420FREEDOM said:
			
		

> I saw it on the news. The helicopters use this infrared night vision stuff, they can see through houses. If theres a ton of heat in one room, the room will glow, they can see bodies as well, their cameras tell the difference in heat signatures. You can use IR block from almost any hydro dealer, it blocks the heat and camera equipment from being detected. I looked into it once and it was like a $ thousand or two for a small bedroom.


 
Could they detect a void where there should have been at least some sort of heat signature?  If so, would it not be better to have a properly vented room showing up nothing big rather than a devoid space where something should have been?  Also, is there some school these pilots have to go to?


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 12, 2008)

I think its only an issue if you have about 400 plants in your house, (maybe 200) otherwise a couple of 1000w even arent going to have anyone pounding down your door because your roof glows at night.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 12, 2008)

This is crazy stuff... im glad i live in an area where they don't try to look at my house's heat signatures


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2008)

growdammit said:
			
		

> If you are able to cool or vent the heat signature produced by a light system or some other source that is generating energy and producing heat, you are not showing up from what I know. But if their system is advanced enough, they could see not only the light, but the signature left by each plant growing. That is scary and a waste of my tax dollars IMHO.
> 
> 
> i think this is a rumor how could it pick up what kind of plant it is, i think your thinking of xray vision bro. but hopefully a more informed member with facts can straighten this up. im pretty sure its the heat from main outtake fans for growhouses that they spot but hey im not pilot looking with infared for heat so idk. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Elven (Aug 12, 2008)

OK my $0.02, for blocking IR look at Hydro shops or online it looks like the bubble version of a car window shade. It comes in big rolls and you can just line the room. Not exactly sure if they are looking around and see a room that has no IR signature (kinda like Superman looking for the lead lined room for Lex Luthor) I think they are looking for lights since they seem to be the hot point of any room, but I think you would have to do walls and celieng to be protected.  Good Luck


----------



## halzey68 (Aug 13, 2008)

:joint: YOU CAN FIND THE STUFF AT HYDRO WHOLESALE. COM , NOT THAT EXPENSIVE. IM TRYING TO FIND MORE LITERATURE ON IT. RIGHT THERE ON HOME PAGE.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Aug 20, 2008)

From what I have read on this subject it is not a basis for a search warrant if there is a room running hotter temps than others, remember judges do not like to be bothered just like normal people for a waste of time.  There is no telling exactly what someone maybe doing in their home and there is no law on how hot you can keep your temp in your house.  I think the main issure here is that; if you have a large grow op then keep cool, don't be flashy with your extra cash ( if thats why your growing); keep your room well ventilated, and insulated; and take care of other precautions and you will be fine.  Remember it is generally a waste of their time to go after someone growing a few plants.  Also, from what I have read, people that "may" have a high heat sig, might want to be more precautious and worry about other things.  One being, when the meter guy comes to read the meter in the middle or early day he isn't going to expect a meter to be spinning off the dials like crazy, keep your light cycles one/off with this in mind.   Another thing, if you have a lot of heat and are running a air conditioner, just remeber that the water draining from the air conditioner contains higher lvls of THC or whatever it is that Drug sniffing dogs can smell.  If using soil, try to never dispose of used soil on your property because, telltale roots and other substances can be put together to use as a case against you.  I have never been busted nor have any of my friends and I am just getting into the grow scene but I have been doing my research on as many aspects as I can possibly do so take this info as you want i am not %100 sure it is factual but do your research and keep your eyes open.  Hope this helps....


----------



## Blend No. 420 (Aug 21, 2008)

Why not just get some cop friends who smoke. Thats what I did where I'm from. I realize it isn't exactly easy to find one and it's not the smartest question to broach. [I have noticed smokers can usually spot one another.] That way they can find out what your local donut shop talk is and what the latest gadgets are.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm with Blend... it's not WHAT you know... it's WHO you know...


----------



## Elven (Aug 21, 2008)

Well there is one presidential canidate that said that he is going to tell the DEA to lay off of states that have legal medical programs . One more reason to vote this year.


----------

